

PragPub March '12 is out (Pragmatic Bookshelf magazine) - joe_bleau
http://pragprog.com/magazines/download/33.HTML

======
ExpiredLink
This magazine in the spirit of the defunct DDJ deserves more attention. It's
amazing that they can create a free monthly magazine without (much)
advertising.

P.S.: As expected, "Comparing Java and Scala’s Expressiveness" is from a Scala
fan-boy and not to be taken seriously.

------
joe_bleau
"The NOR Machine" is worth reading--creating a virtual CPU and assembler in
Ruby for a single instruction CPU architecture.

